# Replace timing belt message as I hit 100k miles



## Cruze70 (Aug 28, 2014)

Hello, 

Yesterday my 2014 Cruze LS, 6sp Manual hit 100,000 miles. Usually I hit this mark under 4 years, but it took 4.5 years this time. Anyway, now everytime I start the car I get a "replace the timing belt" message. I am sure this is recommended and this is something built in, but does anyone know how long the timing belts usually last? My last two chevys I traded in with 130k and had never replaced a timing belt. I would like to defer it until after I get my bonus in September if possible.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

When to replace the timing belt? Unfortunately, in most cases, there are no obvious signs the timing belt is near death; it will just break. That's why highly rated auto mechanics recommend replacing it every 60,000 to 100,000 miles. Always check your owner's manual for the manufacturer's recommendations

Good Luck!

Chevrolet Cruze Timing Belt Replacement Cost

Chevrolet Cruze Timing Belt Replacement - cost

*Timing belt replacement*







for a diesel: 

Anybody Do the timing belt themselves

*How to reset Timing Belt Message on 2014 Cruze Diesel *(I think this process is the same for a gasser too.)


You might as well list:

*100k Timing Belt Maintenance*


----------

